# IMAP-UW not listing sub directories with mail, ..



## Ofloo (Aug 3, 2014)

After upgrading to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p17 few weeks ago, I've noticed I can't get my sub mail directories to list they do appear but there semi transparent, .. when I check subscriptions all the directories are checked.

* I've removed the accounts re-added them
* Recompiled imap-uw
* checked for missing libs
* restarted the service
* checked google, found something about group permissions, and double group permissions nothing to find there

The error I get is:


> /usr/local/libexec/mlock[13302]: (64) not setgid mail



Anyone any ideas ?


----------

